# Fish ok in the dark all day?



## Major25 (Nov 23, 2009)

My bedroom is usually pretty dark all day and all night except for a few hours that I'm home in the afternoon. Is it better for me to leave the tank light off all day except for the few hours that I'm home or should I turn the light on when I leave in the morning and have it be on all day?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Get a timer for your light. You can get them for between 5 and 10 bucks. You want the light on long enough to simulate day for the fish but not continuously. The best part is that you can determine when "day" is for them. For instance my tank light at home comes on at 11am and goes off at 10pm. That way the light is on when I'm home so I get to enjoy them and it goes off an hour before I go to bed so that the lights in the room still shine in and provide a kind of "twilight" for them. Works out well. 

The timer will let you have the lights on a good amount of time but be sure to include when you're there and can enjoy the tank.


----------



## Major25 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow thanks for that idea, I really like that solution, I think I'll do that!


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think i need to do that, I dont turn my tank on till about 11-12 during the day, and my GF never remembers to turn it off so they dont get turned off till 2am


----------

